# Sigma APO 50-150mm F2.8 EX DC OS HSM



## Abdel Ibrahim (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi guys,

I know this is a forum for Canon lenses, but I've seen one or two posts about other brand lenses here, and figured it wouldn't hurt as the lens I'm inquiring about is to be used with a Canon APS C chip camera.

Does anyone have any idea about the release date and price of the Sigma APO 50-150mm F2.8 EX DC OS HSM? I imagine a lot of photographers are curious about this one. It seems like a perfect alternative to the 70-200 for C sensor users, although I doubt the quality will be on par.


----------



## J (Sep 12, 2011)

I emailed Sigma USA via their web form and got this response:

[quote author=Sigma America customer service]
Thank you for contacting Sigma Corporation of America.

We are expecting shipments to start at the end of September.

[rep name removed]
Customer Service/ Technical Support
Sigma Corporation of America
[/quote]

As I don't even see pricing on Sigma's site or pre-order listings anywhere, I think this is an optimistic date. I would not be surprised if it shipped November or later.

On another note, the physical size seems to be the same as Sigma's own full frame 70-200 OS and the image posted also implies it. I hope that the specs are a sloppy copy-paste and that the image of the 50-150 is a photoshop job.


----------

